# Loral Skynet - SkyReach



## Strong (Jul 30, 2003)

This is from the 4-20 issue of SkyREPORT

_Skynet Completes SkyReach Tests - Loral Skynet said it completed service trials with several customers on SkyReach, its Internet product providing two-way broadband services for secure private networks or high-speed Internet access. SkyReach allows organizations to create an instant infrastructure for a network that can connect users within a city or around the globe and extend the WAN to 100 percent coverage in areas underserved by broadband terrestrial communications, the company said._
​Does anyone know anything about this?


----------

